# Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

					Im Jahre 2009 wurde der US-amerikanische Prozessorhersteller Intel von der Europäischen Union zu einer Geldstrafe in Höhe von 1,06 Milliarden US-Dollar verurteilt. Das Urteil wurde am heutigen Donnerstag durch ein EU-Gericht bestätigt. In den Jahren 2002 bis 2007 nutzte das Unternehmen seine Stellung auf dem x86-Markt demnach missbräuchlich aus, um den Konkurrenten AMD den Zugang zu wichtigen Verkaufskanälen vorzuenthalten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*


----------



## dsdenni (12. Juni 2014)

Intel wird es trotzdem nicht wehtun...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Gespannt was Intel jetzt macht. Zahlen oder Anfechten.


----------



## Lelwani (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Das hätte viel viel mehr sein müssen, 1 mrd pro jahr  mindestens wer kann den genau sagen wieviel AMD dadurch entgangen is nur eins is sicher mehr wie 1 mrd wirds auf jedenfall gewessen sein


----------



## Ion (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Intel wird es trotzdem nicht wehtun...


 Ne Milliarde ist schon ne Menge, das können die nicht mal eben in einem Monat wieder reinholen.
Auch wenn sie es zahlen, lehren wird es sie wohl kaum etwas, höchstens sowas in Zukunft noch besser zu verschleiern.


----------



## Rayken (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wenn doch blos AMD das Geld bekommen würde, so bereichert sich Brüssel nur.

Die 1 Mrd. macht Intel auch nicht zu schaffen.
Wenn es dann irgendwann AMD gar nicht mehr gibt dann diktiert Intel die Preise


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wer kriegt dass Geld? Die EU?


----------



## dsdenni (12. Juni 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wer kriegt dass Geld? Die EU?



Ich wär mal dafür das AMD das Geld bekommt. Wird aber leider nie passieren  :/


----------



## facehugger (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Intel sollte die Kohle direkt an AMD abdrücken, denn wer hat hier wen beschissen? Alles andere macht zumindest für mich keinen rechten Sinn...

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wer kriegt dass Geld? Die EU?


 Möglich. Die können das Geld ja sehr gut gebrauchen, haben ja schließlich ein paar ( Pleiteländer )


----------



## keinnick (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Ion schrieb:


> Ne Milliarde ist schon ne Menge, das können die nicht mal eben in einem Monat wieder reinholen.
> Auch wenn sie es zahlen, lehren wird es sie wohl kaum etwas, höchstens sowas in Zukunft noch besser zu verschleiern.


 
Ich denke schon, dass Intel diese Milliarde relativ egal ist. Du kannst ja mal die Gewinne von 2002 bis 2007 addieren und dann mit der "Strafe" ins Verhältnis setzen: Umsatzminus bei Intel | heise online


----------



## Oozy (12. Juni 2014)

Egal wird es ihnen nicht sein, doch war dieser Betrug für Intel von grosser Bedeutung, denn ohne wären sie nicht so an AMD vorbeigezogen.


----------



## keinnick (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Egal wird es ihnen nicht sein, doch war dieser Betrug für Intel von grosser Bedeutung, denn ohne wären sie nicht so an AMD vorbeigezogen.


 
Egal im Sinne von: Wir zahlen 1 Milliarde Stafe, haben aber XX Milliarden verdient. So meinte ich das.


----------



## sfc (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Da Intel durch die Preisabsprachen AMDs Marktanteil und somit auch deren Einnahmen jahrelang so nachhaltig beschädigt hat, dass AMD heute nicht mehr ansatzweise im CPU-Markt mithalten kann, dürfte sich Intel wohl ins Fäustchen lächeln. Der Gewinn durch das Quasi-Monopol ist ungleich höher als die läppische Milliardenstrafe.


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Das traurige an der Geschichte ist ja, es ist niemandem damit geholfen. Weder dem Verbraucher noch dem (Wohl auch wegen dieser Sache) Stark angeschlagenen Konzern AMD. Nach meinem Rechtsempfinden muss die Strafe direkt an AMD gezahlt werden. Aber die Politik wird sich schon über das Geld gedanken gemacht haben, diese Verbr....


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Intel hat auch keinerlei Imageschaden dadurch.
Scheinbar interessiert es niemanden weil Beschiss in der Industrie sowieso inzwischen Standard ist.
Immerhin gibt es Korruptionsvorwürfe in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Bis zur ersten Million wird man noch argwöhnisch beäugt, danach kannst du dich wie die allerletzte Wildsau aufführen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Niemand hat Intel die Monopolposition geschenkt (genauso wenig wurde sie Microsoft im Bereich der Betriebssysteme geschenkt).

Das Intel diese Position ausnutzt, um sich von AMD abzusetzten halte ich für legitim. Exklusivrabatte sind nichts anderes als Preispolitik. AMD hätte ja preislich mitgehen können.

Die Zahlungen an Einzelhändler muss natürlich kritisch betrachtet werden.


----------



## TempestX1 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Intel diese Position ausnutzt, um sich von AMD abzusetzten halte ich für legitim. Exklusivrabatte sind nichts anderes als Preispolitik. AMD hätte ja preislich mitgehen können.
> 
> Die Zahlungen an Einzelhändler muss natürlich kritisch betrachtet werden.


Soso. Exklusivrabatte, mit der Vorgabe, das ausschließlich Intel Prozessoren in den Rechnern verbaut und verkauft werden dürfen/sollen und nicht denen der Konkurrenz (AMD) ist also legitim?
Was hast du bitte für ein Rechtsverständnis?


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Ja klar, wenn ich jemandem Rabatt dafür gebe, dass er nur bei mir kauft ist total legitim. Die kleineren Unternehmen haben dann null Chance. 
Es reicht ja nicht, dass sie vor Gericht schon im Nachteil sind, weil sie sich keine so teuren Anwälte leisten können


----------



## unre4l (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand hat Intel die Monopolposition geschenkt (genauso wenig wurde sie Microsoft im Bereich der Betriebssysteme geschenkt).
> 
> Das Intel diese Position ausnutzt, um sich von AMD abzusetzten halte ich für legitim. Exklusivrabatte sind nichts anderes als Preispolitik. AMD hätte ja preislich mitgehen können.
> 
> Die Zahlungen an Einzelhändler muss natürlich kritisch betrachtet werden.


 

Das sind keine Exklusivrabatte mehr. Das ist schon Bestechung, immerhin sollten die Entgegennehmenden keine/später AMD's CPU's benutzen/kaufen/verbauen.


----------



## PCTom (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Ironie hätte Intel nur wenige Jahre gewartet hätte sich das Problem mit AMD von selber gelöst


----------



## rouki999 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Man sollte sich auch mal darüber gedanken machen wie lange es gedauert hat bis das Urteil durch ging und wieviele Jahre jetzt wieder vergangen sind mit der Berufung und was wird Intel machen. 

Die werden wieder in Berufung gehen ... Die Strafe wird doch nicht höher. Das heißt die behalten die Milliarde noch länger und können finanziell damit arbeiten und die Prozesskosten was es mehr kosten wird sind ein Witz im Vergleich zudem was die mit dem Geld rausholen können und am Ende müssen se die  Milliarde zahlen und weh tun wirds denen trotzdem nicht. 

Die in Brüssel werden das Geld kassieren und wieder in irgend einem maroden Staat oder Bank versenken und geholfen ist keinem. Intel wird daraus gelernt haben, indem Sies das nächste mal einfach intelligenter anstellen. Falls AMD mal wieder was aus dem Petto zaubern sollte, senken die einfach nur die Preise so tief das AMD nicht mehr mithalten kann und erreichen das gleiche Ziel. 

Der Depp ist am Ende immer AMD und auch der Kunde.


----------



## mrpendulum (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Hätte, Hätte, Fahrradkätte. Hätten wir am Montag alle unsere Teller aufgegessen wäre Ela nie über uns hinweggezogen. Niemand kann sagen, ob die Preisabsprache zwischen Intel und den OEMs überhaupt einen größeren Schaden an AMD herbeigeführt hat. Wir reden hier von einem maximalen Gewinn von ca 10 Millionen Dollar im Jahr.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Hätte, Hätte, Fahrradkätte. Hätten wir am  Montag alle unsere Teller aufgegessen wäre Ela nie über uns  hinweggezogen. Niemand kann sagen, ob die Preisabsprache zwischen Intel  und den OEMs überhaupt einen größeren Schaden an AMD herbeigeführt hat.  Wir reden hier von einem maximalen Gewinn von ca 10 Millionen Dollar im  Jahr.


 Dann bleib doch bitte wenigstens selbst deinem Motto treu, und mache keine Schätzungen von Dingen, die man schlichtweg nicht wissen kann ^^ Diese 10 Millionen Dollar pro Jahr sind einfach eine erfundene Zahl. Niemand weiß doch, wie sich die Marktdynamik entwickelt hätte. Da spielen nichtlineare Effekte eine massive Rolle. Hätten z.B. 2002 mehr Leute AMD-Prozessoren gekauft, wäre vielleicht der Ruf von AMD viel besser geworden, was letztlich immer mehr Leute zum AMD-Kauf bewegt hätte. Oder eben auch nicht. Wir wissen es nicht. Jetzt mit Prognosen zu kommen, dass es eh nur wenig Unterschied gemacht hätte, ist Quatsch.



PCTom schrieb:


> Ironie hätte Intel nur wenige Jahre gewartet hätte sich das Problem mit AMD von selber gelöst


 Hätte Intel sich nicht dieser Straftat bedient, hätte AMD aufgrund des höheren Umsatzes vielleicht deutlich bessere CPUs entwickeln können, und wäre heute vielleicht sogar mit Intel gleichauf


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Soso. Exklusivrabatte, mit der Vorgabe, das ausschließlich Intel Prozessoren in den Rechnern verbaut und verkauft werden dürfen/sollen und nicht denen der Konkurrenz (AMD) ist also legitim?
> Was hast du bitte für ein Rechtsverständnis?


 
Es gehören ja immer 2 dazu. Nämlich denjenigen, der den Rabatt auch in Anspruch nimmt.

Warum hat der nicht gesagt, ne sorry AMD ist besser? Warum hat AMD nicht auch Rabatte vergeben?

Wie gesagt, das ist in meinen Augen Preispolitik um einen Konkurenten zu verdrängen. Halte ich nachwievor für legitim.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist in meinen Augen Preispolitik um einen Konkurenten zu verdrängen. Halte ich nachwievor für legitim.


 Oh man, mir fehlen die Worte ^^ Es sollte doch inzwischen auch beim Letzten angekommen sein, dass Konkurrenz das Geschäft belebt, und nur Vorteile für die Endkunden hat. Firmen mit Quasi-Monopol können Mondpreise diktieren, und ruhen sich oft auf ihren Lorbeeren aus, anstelle noch neues zu bringen. Wenn du es jetzt für legitim hältst, dass eine Firma einen Konkurrenten mit Geheimabsprachen vom Markt drängt, vertrittst du damit eine Meinung, die sich zu 100% gegen deine persönlichen Interessen richtet. Das ist schon derbe masochistisch


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Oh man, mir fehlen die Worte ^^ Es sollte doch inzwischen auch beim Letzten angekommen sein, dass Konkurrenz das Geschäft belebt, und nur Vorteile für die Endkunden hat. Firmen mit Quasi-Monopol können Mondpreise diktieren, und ruhen sich oft auf ihren Lorbeeren aus, anstelle noch neues zu bringen. Wenn du es jetzt für legitim hältst, dass eine Firma einen Konkurrenten mit Geheimabsprachen vom Markt drängt, vertrittst du damit eine Meinung, die sich zu 100% gegen deine persönlichen Interessen richtet. Das ist schon derbe masochistisch



Weil meine "persönlichen Interessen" so gar nichts mit meinem Rechtsverständnis zu tuen haben.

Wie gesagt, niemand hat Intel die Monopolstellung geschenkt, die haben sie sich ja erarbeitet. Das sie diese Postion nutzen, um über Preispolitik einen Konkurenten vom Markt zu verdrängen, halte ich für legitim. Denn a) hätte AMD ja mitgehen können und b) hätte die Partner ja auch sagen können, dass sie die Rabatte nicht in Anspruch nehmen, weil sie lieber bei AMD kaufen wollen.

Das es für mich besser ist, wenn es 2 Anbieter gibt und es sogar noch besser wäre wenn es noch mehr Prozessoranbieter gäbe, ist mir bewusst. Das beeinflusst aber nicht meine Meinung zu dem vorliegenden Fall.


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Hm also genau so etwas ist doch heute an jeder Ecke zu finden. Nennt sich dann Rahmenvertrag. Bei uns gibt es nur A*** Firmenwagen - seit über 4 Jahren. Es dürfen nur A*** Firmenwagen gekauft werden, die sind dann aber auch 40-60% günstiger. Gibt doch ganz viele Branchen wo das so ist? (Natürlich gibt es alle 2 Jahre Ausschreibungen, aber die Sache an sich bleibt ja das selbe) 

Und zu der Zeit als das damals anfing, gab es noch mehr CPU Hersteller oder nicht (VIA z.B.)? Müssten die nicht genauso viel vom "Kuchen" abbekommen? Warum nur AMD (wenn es gerecht sein soll)?

Das aber Brüssel sich das Geld "einverleibt" ist ne Sauerei ...


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



keinnick schrieb:


> Egal im Sinne von: Wir zahlen 1 Milliarde Stafe, haben aber XX Milliarden verdient. So meinte ich das.


 
dan hätte ja intel nicht klage gegen das urteil eingereicht


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> dan hätte ja intel nicht klage gegen das urteil eingereicht


Die Klage gegen das Urteil hat Intel laut dem Bericht 5? Jahre Zeit gebracht, in der mit der Milliarde noch mehr Geld verdient werden konnte.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wir reden hier nicht einfach nur von nachvollziehbaren rabatten, sondern von Summen, die vollkommen unverhältnismäßig sind und nichts mehr mit fairem Wettbewerb zu tun haben. So wie du nicht einfach bei ebay einen Karton für 5000 Euro verkaufen darfst, ohne danach belangt zu werden, hätte Intel nicht solche Verträge machen dürfen. Sie hätten die CPU's extrem günstig verkaufen dürfen, sie dürfen den Käufern aber nicht verbieten, AMD zu verkaufen! Darum geht es. 

Wenn alle Treibstoffanbieter plötzlich 10 Euro pro Liter wollen, regst du dich bestimmt auch auf, weil sie ihre Stellung ausnutzen, oder? Was ist hier anders?

Intel hat sich durch unlauteren Wettbewerb diese Monopolstellung erkauft. Von verdient, ist dort wirklich nicht die Rede.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Intel hat sich durch unlauteren Wettbewerb diese Monopolstellung erkauft. Von verdient, ist dort wirklich nicht die Rede.


 
Wie kann man sich denn eine Monopolstellung erkaufen? Wenn man einen Mitwettbewerber hat und noch keine Monopolstellung hat, dann wird man durch eine derartige Preispolitik nur draufgehen.

Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Intel hatte die Monopolstellung schon und hat diese zu seinem Vorteil genutzt.


----------



## AMD4EVA (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

wenn man als händler mindestens 75% intel führt und auch reperaturen(z.b. cpu tausch) anbietet:

gibts einen rabatt auf deren cpu´s von ca. 25%,
auf die intel notebooks gibts einen rabatt je nach hersteller zwischen 10-40%

das kann dazu führen das ein i3 NB mit ner hd 8570 günstiger als ein A4 / igp notebook ist.

sowas gehört eigentlich unterbunden.


----------



## Lelwani (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand hat Intel die Monopolposition geschenkt (genauso wenig wurde sie Microsoft im Bereich der Betriebssysteme geschenkt).
> 
> Das Intel diese Position ausnutzt, um sich von AMD abzusetzten halte ich für legitim. Exklusivrabatte sind nichts anderes als Preispolitik. AMD hätte ja preislich mitgehen können.
> 
> Die Zahlungen an Einzelhändler muss natürlich kritisch betrachtet werden.


 
Ich denke wenn das jmd mit dir machen würde würdest du das ganze etwas anders sehen ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn das jmd mit dir machen würde würdest du das ganze etwas anders sehen ....


 
Nein, dann war ich einfach nicht klug oder wirtschaftlich genug, um am Markt zu bestehen.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, dann war ich einfach nicht klug oder wirtschaftlich genug, um am Markt zu bestehen.


 Was ist das für eine Schwachsinnige Aussage. Das heißt wenn deine Konkurrenz korruption betreibt ist das dein Problem weil du nicht auch mit korruption anfängst und Schmiergelder zahlst. So was dummes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.
Vermulich würdest du auch die Mafia mit ihren Schutzgelderpressungen verteidigen, denn schließlich könnte man selbst damit anfangen Schutzgeld von anderen zu erpressen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Schwachsinnige Aussage. Das heißt wenn deine Konkurrenz korruption betreibt ist das dein Problem weil du nicht auch mit korruption anfängst und Schmiergelder zahlst. So was dummes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.


 
Achso also Rabatte = Korruption. Wieder was gelernt heute.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso also Rabatte = Korruption. Wieder was gelernt heute.


 Sorry, aber du hast die News NULL Verstanden.
Andere User haben dir den Fall auch nochmals erklärt aber entweder bis du total Intel verdreht oder hast Probleme mit dem verstehen von Texten.


----------



## Goyoma (12. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Intel wird es trotzdem nicht wehtun...



Schade meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast die News NULL Verstanden.


 
Da du sie ja scheinbar verstanden hast, klär mich doch mal bitte auf.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wie kann ein Hersteller einem Haendler verbieten Produkte eines anderen Herstellers zu verkaufen?

Verbieten schon mal gar nicht. Aber dieses Verhalten kann gekauft werden. Und das hat Intel gemacht.
Die koennen keinem irgendwas verbieten. Die haben einen enorm lukrativen Rahmenvertrag mit den Haendlern gemacht.
Die Haendler haben sich die massigen Rabatte eingestrichen. Denen war doch scheissegal was sie dem Endkunden andrehen.
Hauptsache die Marge stimmt.

Zu Rahmenvertraegen hat *uka* ein gaengiges Beispiel gebracht.
In der Geschaeftswelt gehts fast nur noch so zu. Die Herstelller, anders: die Vertreter der Hersteller unterbreiten einem doch teilweise unglaubliche Angebote, vorausgesetzt man setzt nur deren Produkte ein. 
Jetzt kommt nicht mit: ja aber dann ist man ja bestechlich und moralisch nicht tragbar blablabla.

Moral und andere ethische Normen interessieren aber wiederum den Endkunden, also euch allen, absolut nicht. Da gehts zu 95% nur ueber den Preis.
Ich rede jetzt nicht von PC und Hardware. Hier sind Leute eher bereit etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.
Ich rede von alltaeglichen Sachen. 
Schaut euch alleine das Handwerk an. Man beauftragt heute keinen Handwerker mehr. Man vergleicht, versucht beim Wunschhandwerker den Preis des guenstigsten Konkurrenten durchzudruecken und feilscht dann letztendlich auch nochmal. 
Letztendlich muss man ueberall herumerzaehlen wie toll man nicht gespart hat und wo man den Preis ueberall druecken hat koennen. Am Besten auch noch im I-Net breittreten.

Aus der Sicht des Handwerkers: ich koennte den Auftrag irgendwie noch auch fuer mich selber halbwegs kostendeckend oder im besten Fall profitabel durchfuehren, wenn ich im Einkauf gute Konditionen bekomme. Und genau das wissen die Vertreter der Hersteller --> dann gibts halt irgendwelche Rahmenvertraege.

Seltsam ist nur: auf der einen Seite verurteilt man so ein Verhalten und zeigt mit dem Finger drauf, auf der anderen Seite wird so ein Verhalten gefoerdert.
Ja wie jetzt?


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da du sie ja scheinbar verstanden hast, klär mich doch mal bitte auf.


 Hier lese das durch
EuGH bestätigt Milliardenstrafe für Intel | heise online

Wie ich gerade sehe hat PCGH selbst einige Informationen (bewusst ?) weggelassen.



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Intel soll laut den damaligen Vorwürfen den vier Computerherstellern  Dell, Lenovo, HP und NEC Rabatte gewährt haben, die an die Bedingung  geknüpft gewesen seien, dass sie alle oder nahezu alle x86-Prozessoren  bei Intel kauften. Ferner soll Geld an die Media-Saturn-Gruppe geflossen  sein, um die Elektronikkette zu veranlassen, nur Computer mit  x86-Prozessoren von Intel zu verkaufen. Außerdem sollen HP, Acer und  Lenovo Geld dafür bekommen haben, Produkte mit AMD-CPUs später oder gar  nicht auf den Markt zu bringen beziehungsweise den Vertrieb solcher  einzuschränken.


Und dafür wurde Intel 2009 Schuldig gesprochen und auch die Revision beim EuGH hat diese anschuldigung gegen Intel nun nochmals bestätigt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hier lese das durch
> EuGH bestätigt Milliardenstrafe für Intel | heise online
> 
> Wie ich gerade sehe hat PCGH selbst einige Informationen (bewust ?) weggelassen.


 
So ich habe mal den Text gelesen und der ist deutlich informativer.

Ich zitiere mal direkt aus dem Artikel

Intel soll laut den damaligen Vorwürfen den vier Computerherstellern Dell, Lenovo, HP und NEC Rabatte gewährt haben, die an die Bedingung geknüpft gewesen seien, dass sie alle oder nahezu alle x86-Prozessoren bei Intel kauften. Ferner soll Geld an die Media-Saturn-Gruppe geflossen sein, um die Elektronikkette zu veranlassen, nur Computer mit x86-Prozessoren von Intel zu verkaufen. Außerdem sollen HP, Acer und Lenovo Geld dafür bekommen haben, Produkte mit AMD-CPUs später oder gar nicht auf den Markt zu bringen beziehungsweise den Vertrieb solcher einzuschränken.

Die Rabatte betrachte ich nachwievor als legitimes Mittel im Konkurenzkampf am Markt. AMD hätte ja mitziehen können. Das ist schlicht Preiskampf am Markt. 

Und die Zahlungen ein bestimmtes Produkt nicht oder gar nicht zu kaufen, halte ich immer noch (was ich vielleicht in meinem ersten Post nicht deutlich genug gemacht habe) für falsch.

Deshalb betrachte ich das ganze diffrenzierter, als Intel böse, AMD gut.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Rabatte betrachte ich nachwievor als legitimes Mittel im Konkurenzkampf am Markt. AMD hätte ja mitziehen können. Das ist schlicht Preiskampf am Markt.


Die Rabatte wären legitim gewesen, wenn Intel nicht vorrausgesetzt hätte, das die PC Hersteller/Anbieter keine AMD Prozessoren mehr anbieten dürften/diese künstlich stark einschränken müssten.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wurden denn im Gegenzug auch Dell, Lenovo, HP, NEC, Media-Saturn-Gruppe und Andere denn auch verurteilt?
Bestechlichkeit und Benachteiligung an AMD und VIA waer da ein Thema.

Zur Bestechung gehoeren immer zwei. Der Geber und der Empfaenger. 
Ohne Einverstaendniss beider Seiten, waeren doch Bestechungen und Korruption absolut kein Thema.
Ich finde es im Falle von Intel aeusserst seltsam das hier nur Intel verurteilt wird.

Teilweise geht es so weit das Bestechungen von Entscheidern gefordert werden.
Wir im Betrieb hatten so einen Fall vor ca 10 Jahren.
Da wurde von einem Einkaeufer eines sueddeutschen Automobilkonzerns eine Bestechung gefordert.
Der Typ hatte sogar sehr konkrete Wuensche die wir, sofern wir noch immer liefern haetten sollen, zu erfuellen haben.
Darunter waren neben expliziter und von ihm selbst ausgewaehlter PC Hardware auch noch kulinarische Dinge vorhanden.

Die Welt ist nicht so schwarz/weiß wie es manche gerne haetten und Intel ist nicht pauschal der Boese und AMD der Messias.
Die Art der Artikelverfassung in letzter Zeit wurde schon an anderer Stelle kritisiert.
Klicks generieren ist wohl hier das Zauberwort.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Rabatte wären legitim gewesen, wenn Intel  nicht vorrausgesetzt hätte, das die Hersteller/Anbieter keine AMD  Prozessoren mehr anbieten dürften.


 Dadurch haben aber die Haendler / OEM Hersteller nochmals zusaetzliche Rabatte bekommen die sie gerne eingestrichen haben.

Ueberall ein mittlerweilen gaengiges Mittel, nur Intel ist boese.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Die Strafe hätte 50% von den Einnahmen für 2002 bis 2007 sein müssen, plus eine Strafzahlung von 10 Mrd. Euro an AMD.


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



uka schrieb:


> Die Klage gegen das Urteil hat Intel laut dem Bericht 5? Jahre Zeit gebracht, in der mit der Milliarde noch mehr Geld verdient werden konnte.


 

zumindest eine erhebliche Herabsetzung der Geldbuße erzielen wollte


----------



## PCTom (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Hätte Intel sich nicht dieser Straftat bedient, hätte AMD aufgrund des höheren Umsatzes vielleicht deutlich bessere CPUs entwickeln können, und wäre heute vielleicht sogar mit Intel gleichauf


Nein denn die Entwicklung für Phenom und Nachfolger waren da ja schon voll im Gange da wäre nichts mehr zu ändern gewesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Einige von euch  wissen schon das AMD das gleiche damals in Intels schwacher Ära auch gemacht hat, oder ?
Intel hat es nur interligenter gemacht und somit AMD enormen Schaden hinzugefügt.


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

@PCTom
Und wenn ich plane, nächsten Monat ein Haus zu bauen, und ein mal 100 und ein mal 200-Tausend € zur Verfügung habe, welches denkst du, wird besser konstruiert sein?

@Computer sagt nein
Intel? Schwache Ära? Wann war die? Athlon? Da wüsste ich nix. Gibts dazu Quellen?


----------



## PCTom (12. Juni 2014)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> @PCTom
> Und wenn ich plane, nächsten Monat ein Haus zu bauen, und ein mal 100 und ein mal 200-Tausend € zur Verfügung habe, welches denkst du, wird besser konstruiert sein?
> 
> @Computer sagt nein
> Intel? Schwache Ära? Wann war die? Athlon? Da wüsste ich nix. Gibts dazu Quellen?


Ein Haus kannst man immer umplanen bei einer CPU schaut es ein wenig anders aus wenn man sich für ein Konzept entschieden hat wird das über 10 Jahre und mehr durchgezogen, dann gibt es zwar noch Optimierungen aber keine Planänderung mehr.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Einige von euch  wissen schon das AMD das gleiche damals in Intels schwacher Ära auch gemacht hat, oder ?
> Intel hat es nur interligenter gemacht und somit AMD enormen Schaden hinzugefügt.


Intels schwache Ära?? Intel hatte selbst in den schlechtesten Zeiten 70% Marktanteil also Mitleid kommt da bei mir nicht auf


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Es stimmt, große Planänderungen wären nicht mehr gekommen. Aber stell dir mal kurz vor, es wären die finanziellen Mittel da gewesen, um die Bulldozer Architektur wie geplant bereits 2009 fertig zu haben. 2009 wäre die Architektur noch gut Konkurrenzfähig gewesen.


----------



## PCTom (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Es stimmt, große Planänderungen wären nicht mehr gekommen. Aber stell dir mal kurz vor, es wären die finanziellen Mittel da gewesen, um die Bulldozer Architektur wie geplant bereits 2009 fertig zu haben. 2009 wäre die Architektur noch gut Konkurrenzfähig gewesen.


 Jaein und nur sehr kurz denn 5 Jahre wärt eine Architektur mindestens am Markt und wo sie jetzt sind ..... aber ich gebe Dir teilweise Recht die Forschung des Nachfolgers von Bulli hätte man bestimmt verbessern und beschleunigen können.


----------



## sfc (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



PCTom schrieb:


> Nein denn die Entwicklung für Phenom und Nachfolger waren da ja schon voll im Gange da wäre nichts mehr zu ändern gewesen.



Klar. Wenn man die Kohle für mehr Ingenieure gehabt hätte und vor allem auch die Möglichkeit, sich bei den Topleuten zu bedienen und obendrein schneller zu sein, wäre die Architektur haargenau gleich geworden


----------



## XD-User (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



PCTom schrieb:


> Ironie hätte Intel nur wenige Jahre gewartet hätte sich das Problem mit AMD von selber gelöst


 
Ist ja auch überhaupt nicht der Fall, dass genau diese Bestechung von Intel zu dem heutigen Stand mitgetragen hat 

Mensch, AMD dass Geld + Zinsen für die 5 Jahre geben und dann direkt mal bei IBM anklopfen um wieder ne Fab zu bekommen 
Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass soetwas 5 Jahre dauert damit es umgesetzt wird.

Was mich aber ehrlich am meisten interessiert, ist die Frage wohin dass Geld wirklich geht, ob alles nach Brüssel oder sonstwo.


----------



## ooKodeXoo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Die meisten von euch wissen scheinbar nicht, dass Intel die Strafe an AMD bereits im vierten Quartal 2009 gezahlt hat.

Damals erzielte AMD nach drei Jahren endlich wieder einen Gewinn - und zwar in Höhe von 1,18 Milliarden US-Dollar.


----------



## beercarrier (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Soso. Exklusivrabatte, mit der Vorgabe, das ausschließlich Intel Prozessoren in den Rechnern verbaut und verkauft werden dürfen/sollen und nicht denen der Konkurrenz (AMD) ist also legitim?
> Was hast du bitte für ein Rechtsverständnis?


 
sein rechtsverständnis ist voll konform mit der neoliberalen idee, zur der gehört auch das moral nicht logisch ist


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> dan hätte ja intel nicht klage gegen das urteil eingereicht



 Sie wären ja schön blöd gewesen, wenn sie die Strafe direkt akzeptiert hätten. So haben sie einen jahrelangen "Zahlungsaufschub" erhalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2014)

beercarrier schrieb:


> sein rechtsverständnis ist voll konform mit der neoliberalen idee, zur der gehört auch das moral nicht logisch ist



Moral sichert keine Arbeitsplätze. Umsatz und Gewinn schon eher.


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wobei man wieder sieht:

Geld regiert die Welt.

Wer genug davon hat, hat die Macht alles zu tun, was er will. Sogar die Moral zu unterdrücken.
Ich stell mir nur grad so vor, wenn die EU bestechlich gewesen wär, bräuchte man nur ein wenig Geld und Intel käme heil aus dem Verfahren raus; man hätte stattdessen AMD verurteilt, es sei denn, sie hätten genauso bestochen 

Aber zum Glück ist das nur ein sehr abwegiges Szenario, da es zum Glück welche gibt, die noch etwas Moral besitzen und sich nicht vom glitzerden Geld vereinnahmen lassen, auch wenn das ziemlich schwer fällt.

Aber man kann sehen, welche Macht das Geld dennoch hat, auch wenn es hier und dort mit Mühe und Not von der Moral unter Kontrolle gehalten wird.


Nur so als Nebenbeispiel: Wieviel Interesse haben die reichen Ölkonzerne daran, alternative Energie für Auto und co. zu erforschen? Richtig, karkeins, weil sie sich damit selbst die Wasser abgraben würden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2014)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wobei man wieder sieht:
> 
> Geld regiert die Welt.
> 
> ...



Wir leben ja auch im Kapitalismus, da steckt das Kapital schon im Namen


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2014)

Stimmt wohl, aber das steht auf einen anderen Blatt.

Wie heißt es so schön: 

Verurteil das Spiel und nicht den Spieler.

Passt sehr gut zu den News.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Das Geld, was Intel zahlen muss (wenn der EuGH nicht anders entscheidet), bekommt die EU, die Mitgliedsstaaten müssen dafür weniger an die EU zahlen, also bekommen das Geld praktisch die einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten.

Ob sich etwas ändern wird, weiß ich nicht, AMD fehlt ja das Geld, um im Prozessormarkt mit Intel aufzuschließen. Die Entwicklung und Forschung kostet Unmengen an Geld. Da AMD dank Intels Straftaten einiges an Geld entgangen ist, fehlte natürlich immer Geld für die Forschung.

Ich würde gerne AMD-Prozessoren kaufen, aber ich brauche viel Leistung und habe da leider keine Wahl. Also muss ich Intels Fantasiepreise zahlen (vermutlich 550 Euro für den i7-5930K). Vielleicht kann ich ja später bei AMD arbeiten und etwas dazu beitragen, dass deren Prozessoren wieder einigermaßen konkurrenzfähig werden, aber alleine werde ich da wohl auch nicht viel erreichen. Zumindest die Studienrichtung (technische Informatik) passt xD


----------



## Verminaard (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne AMD-Prozessoren kaufen, aber ich brauche viel Leistung und habe da leider keine Wahl. Also muss ich Intels Fantasiepreise zahlen (vermutlich 550 Euro für den i7-5930K). Vielleicht kann ich ja später bei AMD arbeiten und etwas dazu beitragen, dass deren Prozessoren wieder einigermaßen konkurrenzfähig werden, aber alleine werde ich da wohl auch nicht viel erreichen. Zumindest die Studienrichtung (technische Informatik) passt xD


 
Wie teuer waren die ersten FX-CPU's? 
Wird gerne vergessen, das AMD auch gerne zulangen wuerde. Ist aber momentan nicht ganz deren Verkaufskonzept.

Wenn es stimmen wuerde, das Intel dank Monopolstellung machen kann was sie wollen, wieso stagnieren die CPU Preise halbwegs und sind nicht, seit dem klar war das AMD nicht mithalten kann, haltlos gen Himmel geschossen?

Verdreht ihr euch die Wahrheit bis sie in euer Bild passt oder entgeht mir so viel?



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Nur so als Nebenbeispiel: Wieviel  Interesse haben die reichen Ölkonzerne daran, alternative Energie für  Auto und co. zu erforschen? Richtig, karkeins, weil sie sich damit  selbst die Wasser abgraben würden.



Schoenes Beispiel. 
Vergleiche ein aktuelles KFZ mit dem Benz Wagen. Die Unterschiede sind gewaltig.
Bis auf das Antriebskonzept. Verbrennungsmotor. Zwar ungemein verbessert, aber vom Prinzip noch immer ein altes Ding.
Mir kann keiner erzaehlen, das man in der Zeit von ersten KFZ bis heute alles Moegliche und Unmoegliche erfunden hat, zum Mond geflogen ist,
regelmaessig ins All fliegt, die Untiefen der Ozeane bereist hat, Computer entwickelt hat etc etc etc aber der Verbrennungsmotor ist noch immer das Nonplusultra?


----------



## hbf878 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmen wuerde, das Intel dank Monopolstellung machen kann was sie wollen, wieso stagnieren die CPU Preise halbwegs und sind nicht, seit dem klar war das AMD nicht mithalten kann, haltlos gen Himmel geschossen?


noch ist es ja kein Monopol. Und nach meiner Auffassung müssten im Rahmen des technischen Fortschritts die Preise eher sinken als stagnieren. 
edit: gerade jetzt, da der Markt relativ gesättigt ist und auch PCs von vor 7 oder 8 Jahren mit aktuellen Betriebssystemen (zumindest mit Windows 7) meist problemlos laufen. 



> Mir kann keiner erzaehlen, das man in der Zeit von ersten KFZ bis heute alles Moegliche und Unmoegliche erfunden hat, zum Mond geflogen ist,
> regelmaessig ins All fliegt, die Untiefen der Ozeane bereist hat, Computer entwickelt hat etc etc etc aber der Verbrennungsmotor ist noch immer das Nonplusultra?


Es ist der flüssige Kraftstoff, der momentan (noch) das Nonplusultra darstellt. Und der Verbrennungsmotor ist einer der billigsten, wartungsärmsten und ungefährlichsten Wege, ihn zu nutzen. Ein flüssiger Kraftstoff ist einfacher und schneller zu bewegen und einzufüllen als ein fester, mit entsprechenden Vorrichtungen trotzdem gut lagerbar und dabei einfacher zu handhaben als ein Gas. Der Energiegehalt [pro Volumen / Masse] eines flüssigen Kohlenwasserstoffs ist deutlich höher als bspw. der einer Batterie.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Intel erhöht die Preise nicht, weil das nichts bringt. Wenn die Prozessoren teurer werden, werden weniger oder billigere gekauft. Im Endeffekt nimmt Intel dann ggf. sogar weniger ein. Selbst wenn Intel ein Monopol hätte, wäre das wohl so. Wenn Prozessoren plötzlich das Doppelte kosten, wird nicht mehr so oft aufgerüstet bzw. es werden nicht mehr so oft PCs in Büros ausgetauscht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wenn kaum jemand AMD unterstützt, kann dieser keine bessere Hardware präsentieren. Leider versteht das kaum jemand. Intel versucht bis heute  zu bestimmen. NVidia hat behauptet Wintel Allianz. Intel gibt Firmen Geld das sie Prozessoren von Ihnen in tablet-pc verbaut (link in meinem Profil). Intel wird trotz Strafe weiter so machen. Wenn endlich umdenken statt findet und AMD mehr unterstützt wird, ändert sich was.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn endlich umdenken statt findet und AMD mehr unterstützt wird, ändert sich was.



Ich kaufe mir aber keinen schlechteren Prozessor, nur um AMD zu unterstützen.

Wenn AMD nicht mit Intel mithalten kann (und das konnte AMD auch schon vor dem Eregnissen kaum), dann hat AMD nichts am Markt verloren. Es ist doch nicht Intels schuld, das ihre Prozessoren so viel besser sind.


----------



## Goyoma (13. Juni 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn kaum jemand AMD unterstützt, kann dieser keine bessere Hardware präsentieren. Leider versteht das kaum jemand.



Doch, ich.

Ich habe AMD und bleibe bei AMD. 

Intel ist besser, dass ist Fakt.

Intel wird zum Herrscher wenn AMD nicht mehr existieren würde, ich denke das darf nicht passieren. Stellt euch vor es gibt keine Radeons und Cpu's (und Apu's) von AMD mehr. Was da los.wäre auf dem Markt mit den Preisen von Nvidia und Intel, alter Falter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



rouki999 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich auch mal darüber gedanken machen wie lange es gedauert hat bis das Urteil durch ging und wieviele Jahre jetzt wieder vergangen sind mit der Berufung und was wird Intel machen.
> 
> Die werden wieder in Berufung gehen ... Die Strafe wird doch nicht höher.



Natürlich kann das Strafmaß in einem Berufungsprozess neu und auch höher festgelegt werden. Da legt sich immer mal wieder jemand auf die Schnauze. Umgekehrt ist es aber halt auch so, dass kaum jemand gegen eindeutige Sachlagen in Berufung geht - und das hier scheint eine arg uneindeutige Sachlage zu sein, wenn ein solanges und so komplexes Verfahren notwendig war, obwohl Intel afaik den Großteil (alle?) der zur Last gelegten Handlungen eingesteht und es nur um deren juristische Bewertung geht. Wenn es sich um klare Straftaten handeln würde, wie einige es hier formulieren, wäre so eine Prozesslage in einer halben Stunde nach einem Blick ins passende Gesetz abschließend geklärt.
Ist es aber nicht und in rechtlichen Grauzonen ziehen sich Verfahren manchmal ewig hin...




Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht einfach nur von nachvollziehbaren rabatten, sondern von Summen, die vollkommen unverhältnismäßig sind und nichts mehr mit fairem Wettbewerb zu tun haben.



Wenn die Summen "vollkommen unverhältnismäßig" gewesen wären, hätte Intel Verluste gemacht. Haben sie aber nicht, nicht einmal annähernd. (Übrigens im Gegensatz zu AMD, die ihre Preise sehr oft so niedrig ansetzen, dass sie sogar über längere Zeit Verluste machen, was de facto als Preis-Dumping verboten ist)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Rabatte betrachte ich nachwievor als legitimes Mittel im Konkurenzkampf am Markt. AMD hätte ja mitziehen können. Das ist schlicht Preiskampf am Markt.



Jein - und da ist der Text leider ungenau.
Wenn Intel es zur Bedingung gemacht haben sollte, dass keine keine Konkurrenz-CPUs verbaut werden, dann ist das kein fairer Preiskampf mehr, sondern schlicht illegal, denn der Markt wird ausgehebelt. Anders sieht es aus, wenn hinter der verwendeten Formulierung "fast keine Konkurrenz-CPUs" stink normale Mengenrabatte stecken sollten. Es ist natürlich vollkommen legitim, z.B. ab Abnahme von 500.000 CPUs/Monat einen Preisnachlass von 20% zu gewähren. Ein Hersteller, der nur 550.000 CPUs/Monat insgesamt verkauft und wird dadurch zwar dazu gedrängt, <10% Konkurrenz-CPUs anzubieten - aber das ist ja nicht das Problem des Rabatt-Gewährenden.
Leider habe ich bislang keine Meldung gesehen, die auf diese Details eingeht. Legal, illegal - scheißegal. Anti-Intel zieht immer.




Oromis16 schrieb:


> @Computer sagt nein
> Intel? Schwache Ära? Wann war die? Athlon? Da wüsste ich nix. Gibts dazu Quellen?


 
Es gab da mal dieses eine Quartal, als Intel (für eindeutig illegale Bestechungen zuungunsten von AMD-Produkten) mehrere 100 Millionen Strafe an AMD zahlen musste. Da war das einzige Quartal, an dass ich mich spontan erinnern könnte (nicht, dass ich alle Zahlen im Kopf hätte), in dem der Gewinn Intels spürbar kleiner war, als der Umsatz von AMD 




Oromis16 schrieb:


> Es stimmt, große Planänderungen wären nicht mehr gekommen. Aber stell dir mal kurz vor, es wären die finanziellen Mittel da gewesen, um die Bulldozer Architektur wie geplant bereits 2009 fertig zu haben. 2009 wäre die Architektur noch gut Konkurrenzfähig gewesen.


 
2009 war man froh, wenn ein Programm vier Threads generiert hat. Eine Architektur mit 8 Sparkernen hätte kein Land gesehen, nicht umsonst hat Bulldozer zu seiner Vorstellung auch gegen Phenom und Core2 einen schweren Stand gehabt.

Und Mittel hatte AMD übrigens nach der ach-so-großen-Schädigung durch Intel immerhin noch genug, um ATI aufzukaufen. So ganz auf dem Zahnfleisch werden sie also wohl nicht gegangen sein. (bis sie dann ATI hatten bzw. die Zinsen für den Kauf zahlen mussten...)


----------



## Oromis16 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

2009 war aber auch das Jahr der ersten I7ens, die waren zwar bei Spielern verteufelt, aber mit Spielern macht man kein Geld. Im Serversegment wären die Dinger damals sicherlich gut angekommen, und da macht man Kohle 
Dann wäre "Vishera" vielleicht schon gar keine Generation mehr geworden, sondern nur eine neue Revision, die ein paar Monate später kommt.
Bedauerlicherweise alles nur Spekulation, es bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig :/

Und dass sie nicht immer fast pleite waren stimmt, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht, aber mehr Geld ist eben immer gut


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider habe ich bislang keine Meldung gesehen, die auf diese Details eingeht. Legal, illegal - scheißegal. Anti-Intel zieht immer.


 
 Armes schwarzes Intel.
Wenn Intel nicht illegal gehandelt hätte, dann hätten sie keine Milliardenstrafe von der EU aufgebrummt bekommen und erst recht nicht nach außergerichtlicher Einigung (was einem Schuldeingeständnis gleichkommt) über eine Milliarde an AMD gezahlt.


----------



## Perry (13. Juni 2014)

Intel könnte viel schneller viel schnellere Prozessoren zu wesentlich günstigeren Preisen auf den Markt lassen, damit würde man AMD vollends ruinieren, daran hat Intel aber kein Interesse. Intel beläßt AMD das Segment bis 200€ und schiebt hier nichts wesentlich schnelleres rein, nicht umsonst sind alle aktuellen Haswell CPU's bis auf die K Modelle nahezu nicht zu übertakten.

Wenn AMD krachen geht sieht sich Intel einem riesigen Problem mit den Kartellbehörden ausgesetzt, diese könnten Intel zwangsweise zerschlagen und Intel verfügt über zweistellige Mrd. Beträge an Bargeld oder kurzfristigen Anlagen.

Intel ist erst sicher wenn ARM weite Teile des X86 Marktes verdrängt hat, aber daran hat Intel auch kein Interesse, also brauchen sie AMD als Konkurrent von Intels Gnaden.

AMD hatte bei den FX aus zwei Gründen zugeschlagen, zum einen weil sie es konnten und zum anderen weil AMD noch große Altlasten abtragen musste, die Jahre vor den Athlons und im Besonderen dem Athlon 64 waren finanziell nicht wirklich erfolgreich. AMD müsste immer über den Preis in den Markt unabhängig davon wie gut oder schlecht deren Produkte waren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Armes schwarzes Intel.
> Wenn Intel nicht illegal gehandelt hätte, dann hätten sie keine Milliardenstrafe von der EU aufgebrummt bekommen und erst recht nicht nach außergerichtlicher Einigung (was einem Schuldeingeständnis gleichkommt) über eine Milliarde an AMD gezahlt.



Nach dieser Logik saß Herr Mollath dann auch völlig zurecht in der Psyatriche.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach dieser Logik saß Herr Mollath dann auch völlig zurecht in der Psyatriche.


 
Total vergleichbar.
Hat Herr Mollath allen von ihm beschuldigten Personen Entschuldigungsbriefe und Blumen geschickt (Achtung Metapher. Hier "Milliardenzahlung" einsetzen.)? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



keinnick schrieb:


> Sie wären ja schön blöd gewesen, wenn sie die Strafe direkt akzeptiert hätten. So haben sie einen jahrelangen "Zahlungsaufschub" erhalten.


 
dan kann es aber ihnen doch nicht so egal gewesen sein


----------



## cubethetruemaster (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

die meisten, die sich hier fragen, was wäre wenn intel das nicht ge,acht hätte, vergessen den fertigungsfortschritt, der einiges ausmacht und recht viel kostet  so hätte amd vll heute noch ihre eigenen werke und müssten glofo nicht so immense summen zahlen und die leistung der prozesoren wären auch höher. es gab mal eine theoretische rechnugn von irgenwem irgendwo, wo rauskam, dass wenn amd prozesoren, die bei intel gefertigt werden würden eingies an strom sparen und leistung gewinnen köönten und daraus folgt größere konkurenz fähigkeit. dieses flasche spiel von intel ist auch der grund, wieso ich den verein, genauso wie nvidia einfach gekonnt ignoriere und auf 100%amd und ähnliche unternehmen setze, die auch innovationen bringen. auch wenn es nicht immer die beste lösung ist ist es die wirtschaftsfreundlichste und moralische beste. jeder der bei sich nen intel drin stecken hat, sollte sich jetzt genau überlegen, ob dieser vllt. nicht noch besser hätte sein können(konjuktiv 3 ftw), wenn die konkurenz, die ausgedrengt wurde noch da sein würde, wenn intel nicht marktmanipulation ala bestechung als firmenweg ausgesucht hätte. Ich weiß viele konjuktive aber wir können nicht in die zeit zurückreisen sachen verdrehen und schauen was passiert wäre. wir müssen theorien aufstellen, ws heut wäre, wenn damals das nicht gewesen wäre. 


LOs ihr dürft mich für die misshandlung des konjuktivs penetr*****(Zensur).


----------



## matty2580 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

AMD macht im Moment alles genau richtig. Man gliedert langsam alle unrentablen Bereiche aus.
Vielleicht werden die sogar abgestoßen und verkauft?
AMD trennt den traditionellen PC-Markt vom Wachstumsgeschäft
Diese Entwicklung ist eine direkte Folge der "Machenschaften" von Intel.

D.h. es wird in nicht allzu ferner Zeit in einigen Bereichen keine Konkurrenz mehr von AMD zu Intel geben.
Welche Teile vom "traditionellen" PC-Markt wegfallen werden, davon können wir uns überraschen lassen.
Und da wir auch kein Kartellamt kommen und Intel in die Schranken weisen.
Im Gegenteil, durch ARM hat man ja noch Konkurrenz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Total vergleichbar.
> Hat Herr Mollath allen von ihm beschuldigten Personen Entschuldigungsbriefe und Blumen geschickt (Achtung Metapher. Hier "Milliardenzahlung" einsetzen.)? Ich denke nicht.


 

Es geht nicht darum, sondern dass du so tust, als müsste es Illegal sein, nur weil sie verurteilt worden sind. Es gab/gibt mehr als genug Beispiele für Justizirtümer.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD macht im Moment alles genau richtig. Man gliedert langsam alle unrentablen Bereiche aus.
> Vielleicht werden die sogar abgestoßen und verkauft?
> AMD trennt den traditionellen PC-Markt vom Wachstumsgeschäft
> Diese Entwicklung ist eine direkte Folge der "Machenschaften" von Intel.
> ...


 
Leider bleibt AMD auch nichts anderes übrig, da Intel es als Standard hält, Gegner klein zu halten. Leider, nur ohne Konkurrenz kein Fortschritt und keine aktiver Preismarkt. Das wird früher oder später passieren. Und wenn AMD sich zurück zieht, wird es von Intel so gut wie keine Erneuerung geben, des weiteren werden die Prozessoren deutlich an Preis hoch gehen, denn es gibt ja keine Auswahl. 
ARM hat keine Konkurrenz, denn wenn Intel ein SoC-Chip heraus bringt, dann hat ARM ein deutlich besseren auf den Markt gebracht und das ohne Bestechung oder spezielle Angebote.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Gordon, glaubst du selbst was du da von dir gibst?

Fiktives Szenario: AMD gibt es im CPU Sektor nicht mehr, nur noch Intel als x86 Hersteller.
Zuallererst wird wohl das Kartellamt erscheinen.
Sollte das alles fuer Intel glimpflich ausgehen, was genau wird passieren? Intel auf einem Preishoehenflug?
Wer wird denn CPU's kaufen, wenn die Preissteigerungen ausufern? Moment mal, aktuell haben wir ja eine Situation wo Intel fast konkurrenzlos ist und was passiert mit den CPU Preisen? Die bleiben gleich. 
Ja es waren auch hier Stimmen, die meinten: dadurch das es weniger Leistungssteigerung und weniger neue Sachen bei neuen CPU's gibt, ist es eine Verteuerung.
Ich denke keiner von uns hier hat nur den Hauch einer Ahnung wie leicht oder schwierig es momentan ist neue CPU's mit großen Leistungsspruengen zu bringen. 
Intel hat auch den Fokus auch etwas verlegt. Was stetig staerker geworden ist, ist die IGPU, dafuer gab es nur sehr maeßige Leistungssteigerungen bei der CPU.

Sollte Intel jemals erwaegen enorme Preise zu verlangen, wird der ruecklaeufige Desktopmarkt halt noch weiter zurueckgehen.
Nur die Wenigsten sind wirklich bereit viel Geld fuer Hardware auszugeben. Die regelmaessigen Umfragen hier im Forum zeigen doch immer wieder auf wo der Durchschnitt liegt bei der Bereitschaft Geld in Hardware zu investieren.
Wobei selbst diese Umfragen hier nicht wirklich repraesentativ sind, da sie nur die Meinung der User hier vertreten. Und wir sind doch etwas anders als der 08/15 Kaeufer.
Intel wird es sich nicht leisten koennen Preise drastisch zu erhoehen. Die Hochpreisprozessoren gibt es ja jetzt schon, aber wieviel werden davon wirklich abgesetzt?

Es wird auch gerne vergessen das AMD aehnliches Verhalten an den Tag legt. Aber da ist es in Ordnung oder? AMD ist ja nicht ganz so groß wie Intel.
Erinnert mich an die Steuerhinterziehungen. Auf nen Hoeneß und CO wird mit dem Finger gezeigt und drastische Strafen gefordert. Der Nachbar oder man selbst, der die Putzfrau schwarz bezahlt, der Handwerker unter der Hand bezahlt, der bei der Steuererklaerung nicht ganz ehrlich ist, ist in Ordnung.
ACHTUNG: es gibt kein *bisschen* strafbar. Es gibt Gesetze die fuer Alle gelten, egal welchen Ausmaß die Schadenssumme aufweist.

Auch hier nochmal die Frage: wieso werden die Bestechungsempfaenger nicht verurteilt? Das sind doch die die diese Marktverzerrung doch erst moeglich gemacht haben. Ich finde diese ganze Urteilsfindung sehr fragwuerdig.
Mir kommt es so vor: ja da war diese Geschichte, was machen wir? Verurteilen wir halt den der am meisten Geld hat, der kann es am ehesten verschmerzen.



Abgesehen von der ganzen Intelgeschichte. AMD ist unter anderem in der Lage wo sie jetzt sind durch viele selbstverschuldete Sachen. Fehlentscheidungen, Marketingschwaeche etc.

Aber einen globalen Boesen braucht man doch immer. Hier halt Intel. Oder im GPU Bereich nVidia.


----------



## hbf878 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber einen globalen Boesen braucht man doch immer. Hier halt Intel. Oder im GPU Bereich nVidia.


 Glaubst du, diejenigen, die die Strafe für gerechtfertigt halten (ich z.B.), sehen in Intel einen "globalen Bösen"? Intels Geschäftspolitik damals widerspricht einfach nur meinem Gerechtigkeitsempfinden. 

Und ich denke, es gibt weltweit eine ganze Menge Firmen, die deutlich miesere Machenschaften betreiben, als den armen, armen Computerspielern zu wenig leistungsstarke CPUs zu überhöhten Preisen zu verkaufen *schnüff*


----------



## matty2580 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Die Strafe selbst hat doch nur eine Aussage, Betrug lohnt sich.
Intel hatte und hat den Markt fest im Griff.
Es zählt auch nicht das bessere Produkt, sondern einzig dass bessere Marketing.

AMD muss da selber viel aktiver werden, proprietäre Standards, und genau so wie Intel mit großzügigen Boni den Verkauf ankurbeln.
Und eine mögliche Strafzahlung gleich mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Strafe selbst hat doch nur eine Aussage, Betrug lohnt sich.
> Intel hatte und hat den Markt fest im Griff.
> Es zählt auch nicht das bessere Produkt, sondern einzig dass bessere Marketing.
> 
> ...



Ist das Dein Ernst? Du empfiehlst AMD die gleichen Geschäftspraktiken für die Intel verurteilt wurde und dazu noch proprietäre Standards? Und was wird damit aus Kundensicht irgendwie besser?


----------



## matty2580 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Aus Kundensichtsicht wird nichts besser, eher vieles schlechter.
Bei einem Konzern wie AMD geht es aber in erster Linie um den Umsatz und Gewinn, Aktienkurs, und die Rendite der Anleger.

Oder was meinst Du wird Intel daraus gelernt haben? ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Intel ist den Aktionären verpflichtet. Sonst niemanden.
Wenn die Rendite sehen wollen muss Intel den Gewinn steigern.
Das geht nur indem sie die Kosten reduzieren z.B. beim Personal oder der Produktion -- und beides ist schon ausgeschöpft siehe WLP unterm IHS -- oder du betreibst "Lobbyismus" indem du Geschäfte unter der Hand tätigst.
In anderen Branchen ist das gängige Praxis.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Wenn Intel es wollte, könnten die AMD ganz locker an die Wand klatschen. 

 Strafe hin oder her, solche Geschäftsgebahren sind nunmal normal.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel es wollte, könnten die AMD ganz locker an die Wand klatschen.


 
Können sie nicht wie die APUs zeigen.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Können sie nicht wie die APUs zeigen.


Problem: Was macht man mit ner APU?
Für Bürorechner reicht der GPU Part einer Intel-CPU auch mehr als nur aus, und für Spieler ist die Kombi aus CPU und GPU bei gleich viel/mehr Leistung billiger.

APUs lohnen sich nur, wenn man auf Leistungsdichte wert legt, und das tun wenige.
In Notebooks sehe ich sie gut, aber da schaut ja leider jeder drauf, ob ja ne nVidia mit 8GB+ drinnen ist... -.-


----------



## matty2580 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Der Desktop-APU-Bereich von AMD hat sich sehr gruselig entwickelt.
Die Konsolendeals "verfälschen" die Statistik etwas.
Und genau diese "unrentablen" Bereiche hat AMD jetzt aussortiert.
AMD trennt den traditionellen PC-Markt vom Wachstumsgeschäft
Wenn sich diese Bereiche weiterhin so entwickeln, muss man mit einer Schließung oder Verkauf rechnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Können sie nicht wie die APUs zeigen.


 
Was glaubst du, was eine GT3e CPU, deren Entwicklungskosten problemlos über die reinen CPUs querfinanziert werden können, in der Herstellung kostet? 30 €? 40 €?
Dem könnte AMD rein gar nichts entgegen setzen, wenn Intel darauf aus wäre, AMD zu zerlegen. Sind sie aber nicht. Denen reicht es, wenn sie den Markt kontrollieren. Danch geht es nur noch ums Gewinne machen - ein Unternehmen, dass mit <10% Marktanteil rumkrepelt, ist vollkommen egal. Ggf. sogar hilfreich, wenn es versucht, irgendwelche neuen Nischen zu besetzen/schaffen, um die man sich selbst gerade nicht kümmern möchte. (Gaming-CPUs in den frühen 00ern, x86-Konsolen heute)
Das Intel den Fokus längst jenseits von AMD gelegt hat, sieht man an den Investitionen. Das Geld, dass mit den Konkurrenzprodukten zu AMD eingenommen wird, fließt eben nicht in diese zurück, um den Konkurrenzdruck zu erhöhen/Preise zu senken/..., sondern wird in andere Projekte gesteckt. Xeon Phi wurde aus dem nichts aufgebaut und ist, trotz des Larrabee-Flops, ein verdammt harter Konkurrent für Nvidias große Hoffnung und wesentlich länger etablierte Tesla-Sparte. Xeon-EX wurde soweit hochentwickelt, dass man mittlerweile nicht mehr nur Itanic versenken, sondern auch Power ausrangieren kann. Atom wurde mal nebenbei als Experiment gestartet und resultierte in einer komplett neuen Marktsparte zwischen klassischen Sub- und Billig-Notebooks, die jüngst damit begonnen hat, Marktpositionen zu besetzen, auf die eigentlich Thin-Clients der Embedded-Konkurrenz aus waren. Von der Flash-Sparte brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden und im ultra mobilen Bereich investiert Intel derzeit Summen, die an das Gesamtbudget von AMD grenzen.

In Kurz: Intel hat seine Gewinne genutzt, um die Betätigungsfelder in den letzten 10 Jahren grob verdoppelt - nicht um AMD den Gar aus zu machen. Dabei dürfte das Gesamtinvestionsvolumen in Höhen gelegen haben, für die AMD sogar mehrfach hätte aufkaufen können (nötige Bestechungssummen für diverse Kartellbehörden eingerechnet  )


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, sondern dass du so tust, als müsste es Illegal sein, nur weil sie verurteilt worden sind. Es gab/gibt mehr als genug Beispiele für Justizirtümer.


 

möchtest du uns jetzt erzählen das es ein justitzirtumt ist


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> möchtest du uns jetzt erzählen das es ein justitzirtumt ist


 
Es ist ein auesserst seltsames Urteil.
Bei Bestechung wird doch nicht nur der Bestecher sondern der Bestechliche genauso verurteilt.
Wieso hier nicht?


----------



## hbf878 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist ein auesserst seltsames Urteil.
> Bei Bestechung wird doch nicht nur der Bestecher sondern der Bestechliche genauso verurteilt.
> Wieso hier nicht?


Das wird damit begründet, dass nicht die Rabatte an sich ein Problem darstellten (wurde ja hier schon einige male angemerkt), sondern die Bedingungen, die an diese Rabatte geknüpft waren (keine Verwendung von AMD-CPUs, Verzögerung von Produkten mit AMD-CPUs) und die eindeutig nicht in Einklang mit den Regeln der Marktwirtschaft in der EU stehen. Die Händler und Hersteller wurden durch die krassen Rabatt-Bedingungen geradezu geknebelt und könnten daher ebenfalls als Geschädigte betrachtet werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist ein auesserst seltsames Urteil.
> Bei Bestechung wird doch nicht nur der Bestecher sondern der Bestechliche genauso verurteilt.
> Wieso hier nicht?



Wäre mir neu, dass dies üblich ist. Politiker und Beamte können wegen Vorteilsnahme verurteilt werden - aber Unternehmen 




hbf878 schrieb:


> Die Händler und Hersteller wurden durch die krassen Rabatt-Bedingungen geradezu geknebelt und könnten daher ebenfalls als Geschädigte betrachtet werden.


 
Klar. "Wir haben über Jahre viel zu niedrige Einkaufspreise gezahlt. Und nichts davon an unsere Kunden weitergegeben, sondern in die eigene Tasche gesteckt. Wir sind OPFER!"


----------



## ich111 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar. "Wir haben über Jahre viel zu niedrige Einkaufspreise gezahlt. Und nichts davon an unsere Kunden weitergegeben, sondern in die eigene Tasche gesteckt. Wir sind OPFER!"


 Wenn man es so sieht ja, aber andererseits kann ein Unternehmen nicht mit einem anderen Unternehmen mithalten, dass für die CPUs weniger zahlt


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Das wird damit begründet, dass nicht die Rabatte an sich ein Problem darstellten (wurde ja hier schon einige male angemerkt), sondern die Bedingungen, die an diese Rabatte geknüpft waren (keine Verwendung von AMD-CPUs, Verzögerung von Produkten mit AMD-CPUs) und die eindeutig nicht in Einklang mit den Regeln der Marktwirtschaft in der EU stehen. Die Händler und Hersteller wurden durch die krassen Rabatt-Bedingungen geradezu geknebelt und könnten daher ebenfalls als Geschädigte betrachtet werden.


 

Wie bitte?
Wo ist denn eine Knebelung nur weil Rabatte, die im Uebrigen keiner in Anspruch nehmen muss, an Bedingungen gekoppelt sind?
Solche Rabattvertraege gibt es nicht erst seit gestern und auch nicht nur von Intel. Will man besonders hohe Rabatte in Anspruch nehmen, sofern ueberhaupt ein solches Angebot vorhanden ist, ist man meistens an irgendwelche Bedinungen geknuepft. So habe ich es in der Geschaeftswelt mit Zulieferern und Produkzenten erlebt.
Dell, HP, Lenovo, Media-Saturn-Gruppe und wie sie nicht alle heißen haben hier gegen saemtliche moralische Regeln verstoßen, in dem sie solche Angebote angenommen haben. Das auch nicht nur kurz sondern anscheinend ueber Jahre.
Natuerlich hat Intel darauf gebaut, das die OEM-Hersteller und Haendler hier die Extramarge mitnehmen wollen und erst solche Rabattangebote unterbreitet.
Trotz Allen verstehe ich dieses Urteil nicht. Zumindest nicht wenn es nur gegen Intel verhaengt wird.
Weil dann muesste man jede moegliche Transaktion, jeden Handel in der ganzen Wirtschaft auf den Pruefstand stellen, und jede Praxis dieser Art strengens juristisch verurteilen.
Sonderrabatte die an Bedingungen gekoppelt sind, die die Konkurrenz schlechter dastehen lassen, sind wohl juristisch nicht in Ordung.
Dann bitte aber fuer Alle.


----------



## hbf878 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eine Knebelung nur weil Rabatte, die im Uebrigen keiner in Anspruch nehmen muss, an Bedingungen gekoppelt sind?


Wenn Intel ein Angebot unterbreitet hat, dass die Firmen nicht ausschlagen konnten? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Intel die Bestochenen vor die Wahl gestellt hat: entweder Wegfall aller bisher gewährten Rabatte (Mengenrabatte usw) oder noch bessere Rabatte* unter der Bedingung, dass keine AMD-CPUs mehr verbaut werden. Die Bestochenen standen also vor der Wahl: 
Weiterhin AMD-CPUs und Intel-CPUs verbauen und dafür für die Intel-Produkte mehr zahlen, möglicherweise so viel, dass es den Gewinn spürbar geschmälert hätte und dass sich der Verkauf von Intel-Produkten nicht mehr gelohnt hätte. Oder nur noch Intel verbauen und deren Produkte dafür deutlich günstiger bekommen. 
Formell hatten die Bestochenen natürlich die Wahl, aber - machen wir uns nichts vor - schon damals war Intel deutlich bekannter und beliebter als AMD, die Kunden verlangten nach Intel-Produkten. Hätten die Bestochenen Variante 1 gewählt und nur noch AMD verkauft, hätte das für sie das Ende oder zumindest ein sehr schmerzhafter Einschnitt sein können. Auch wenn sie neben AMD-Produkten weiterhin Intel verkauft hätten, hätten sie dann für die Produkte, die sie hauptsächlich verkauft hätten, mehr im Einkauf gezahlt. 
Aus geschäftlicher Sicht hätten Intels Rabattbedingungen - gerade aufgrund ihrer schon damals so hohen Marktmacht - ruinöse Auswirkungen auf die Bestochenen gehabt, wenn sie sie nicht angenommen hätten. Deshalb könnte man von "knebelnden" Bedingungen sprechen, insbesondere wenn den Firmen mit dem Ende vorheriger Rabattaktionen gedroht wurde, falls sie weiterhin AMD verbauen. 

*Die "neuen" Rabatte (bzw. das Gefälle zwischen normalem Mengen-Einkaufspreis und speziellem "Intel-only"-Preis) müssen sehr hoch gewesen sein - angeblich hat einer der Bestochenen 1 Mio. Gratis-CPUs von AMD ausgeschlagen, um weiterhin in den Genuss der neuen Rabattbedingungen zu kommen.

Im Übrigen: die genauen Umstände und Bedingungen der Rabatte sind mir nicht bekannt, falls hier jemand mit detaillierteren Informationen oder der Urteilsbegründung oder so aufwarten kann, dann nur zu .


----------



## matty2580 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Welchen Sinn macht es denn sich mit "Gewallt" eine schwächere CPU zu kaufen, wenn die Konkurrenz energiesparender und schneller ist?
Wenn Ihr unbedingt AMD unterstützen wollt, dann kauft Aktien von denen oder macht eine direkte Spende an AMD.
Unterm Strich haben die viel mehr davon, als wenn man AMD CPUs kauft obwohl die Konkurrenz deutlich besser ist.
Das hat dann aber auch nichts mehr mit Kapitalismus zu tun, und ist reine Wettbewerbsverzerrung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sieht ja, aber andererseits kann ein Unternehmen nicht mit einem anderen Unternehmen mithalten, dass für die CPUs weniger zahlt


 
Selbst zur Hochphase der kritisierten Intel-Manöver gab es jede Menge, insbesondere kleine, Anbieter, die AMD-Systeme zu niedrigeren Preisen verkauft haben - ohne daran Pleite zu gehen. Das lässt drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Die Intel-Rabatte waren deutlich kleiner, als der "Intel-steht-drauf"-Preisaufschlag und Intel-CPUs hatten, auch im Einkauf, weiterhin das schlechtere P/L-Verhältnis. Opfer? Gar keine. De facto hätte Intel seine Preispolitik nur ein Bisschen an AMDs angepasst.
2. Die Rabatte waren so groß, dass Intel das bessere P/L-Verhältnis im Einkauf bot, die Differenz zum deutlich schlechteren P/L-Verhältnis im Verkauf haben die Händler in die eigene Tasche gesteckt -> Händler waren garantiert keine Opfer.
3. Die Rabatte waren so groß, dass Intel das bessere P/L-Verhältnis im Einkauf bot, die Differenz zum deutlich schlechteren P/L-Verhältnis liegt darin begründet, dass Dell & Co einfach komplett zu blöd zum wirtschaften sind, im Gegensatz zu sämtliche AMD-anbietern. Die Händler sind Opfer - ihrer eigenen Unfähigkeit.

Irgendwie tun mir die Händler in keinem der drei Fälle leid


----------



## Verminaard (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



hbf878 schrieb:


> *Die "neuen" Rabatte (bzw. das Gefälle zwischen normalem Mengen-Einkaufspreis und speziellem "Intel-only"-Preis) müssen sehr hoch gewesen sein - angeblich hat einer der Bestochenen 1 Mio. Gratis-CPUs von AMD ausgeschlagen, um weiterhin in den Genuss der neuen Rabattbedingungen zu kommen.


 

Also hat hier AMD auch versucht zu bestechen, nur war deren Angebot nicht hoch genug. Sehe ich das richtig?
Da waeren wir wieder bei: Intelbestechung = superboese, AMDbestechung = total in Ordnung.

Zu dem Anderen: wieso kann man einen Rabatt nicht ausschlagen?
Den nimmt man mit, wenn man Geld sparen will oder besonders tolle Konditionen haben moechte.
Wenn es so war, wie du die Faelle geschildert hast, hat Intel fuer sich selbst ein sehr gefaehrliches Spiel gespielt.
Was passiert wenn der Haendler/OEM Hersteller sagt: noe wir lassen uns auf euer Ding nicht ein, verzichten auf die Rabatte und schlagen halt die Verteuerungen auf die Systeme mit Intelhardware drauf. Mal sehen was der Kunde sagt.

Alles natuerlich Gedankenspiele, eine totale Aufklaerung wuerde uns die wahren Uebeltaeter offenbahren, aber die haben wir hier nicht.
Wir haben nur einen Artikel, dessen Inhalt ist, das Intel verurteilt wird. Wegen einer Geschaeftspraxis die in unserem Kapitalismus gang und gaebe ist.

Stimmt deine Geschichte ueber die AMD CPU's muesste AMD wegen versuchter Bestechung genauso verurteilt werden.
Und natuerlich die Haendler/OEM-Hersteller.
Alles Andere hat einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## hbf878 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Also hat hier AMD auch versucht zu bestechen, nur war deren Angebot nicht hoch genug. Sehe ich das richtig?


Nein, denn dieses Angebot (sofern es überhaupt so stattgefunden hat, deshalb schrieb ich 'angeblich') wäre nicht notwendigerweise an einen Verkaufsstopp von Intel-Produkten gekoppelt gewesen. *Das* ist der Unterschied. Billig oder kostenlos CPUs abgeben - ok. Verkauf von Konkurrenzprodukten behindern: nicht ok. 




> Wenn es so war, wie du die Faelle geschildert hast, hat Intel fuer sich selbst ein sehr gefaehrliches Spiel gespielt.


Wie genau es abgelaufen ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute es aber. 




> Was passiert wenn der Haendler/OEM Hersteller sagt: noe wir lassen uns auf euer Ding nicht ein, verzichten auf die Rabatte und schlagen halt die Verteuerungen auf die Systeme mit Intelhardware drauf. Mal sehen was der Kunde sagt.


Der Kunde sagt: dann kaufe ich halt mein Intel-System woanders, bei einem anderen Hersteller, der auf das Angebot Intels eingegangen ist und dadurch niedrigere Preise bieten kann. Um das zu verhindern, hätten sich die Hersteller untereinander absprechen und alle das Angebot ablehnen müssen - ob das dann als Kartellbildung gezählt hätte? 
Im Übrigen hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn insbes. Saturn/Mediamarkt ein paar Milliönchen abdrücken müssten, aber da hatten sie wohl die richtigen Juristen an den richtigen Stellen und haben die EU davon überzeugen können, dass sie selbst Leidtragende der ganzen Geschichte waren .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Intel interessiert die Millardenstafe gar nicht, denn:
1.:Milliarden-Subvention für mehr Intel-Tablets - ComputerBase
und 
2.:Samsung soll erstes Smartphone mit Intel-Prozessor planen - WinFuture.de


> Das Ganze hat dem Vernehmen nach jedoch einen Haken. Bei hoher Taktung benötigt der "Moorefield"-Atom angeblich sehr viel Energie und hat eine hohe Verlustleistung. Um diesen Nachteil aufzuwiegen, hat Intel gegenüber Samsung offenbar einen erheblichen Rabatt gewährt und verkauft den Koreanern seine SoCs für *weniger als sieben Dollar pro Stück*, obwohl es sich um einen High-End-Chip für Premium-Geräte handelt. *Normalerweise würden entsprechende SoCs zwischen 20 und 25 Dollar kosten*, heißt es. Intel will sich durch den Rabatt natürlich vor allem einen Vorteil im Wettbewerb verschaffen und schnell neue Marktanteile gewinnen. Um die Hitzeprobleme und den Energiebedarf des "Moorefield"-Atom unter Kontrolle zu halten, will Samsung den Chip bei seinem ersten Intel-Smartphone angeblich rund 30 Prozent unter Maximalgeschwindigkeit takten und somit mit 1,6 oder 1,7 statt 2,3 Gigahertz laufen lassen. Statt das entsprechende Gerät im High-End-Segment zu platzieren, soll es deshalb auch eher im Einsteigerbereich positioniert werden, heißt es.


Des weiteren ist die Z3500-Serie langsamer als der Snapdragon 615 oder 810, und brauchen deutlich mehr Strom und werden deutlich heißer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*

Kurz:
Intel verkauft Schrott zu Spottpreisen. Was sollte daran falsch sein?


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz:
> Intel verkauft Schrott zu Spottpreisen. Was sollte daran falsch sein?


 
Machen Andere auch, aber es ist Intel.

Und weil Intel draufsteht wird Samsung derbe draufschlagen und zum Schluss ist Intel daran Schuld. Ueberhaupt haben sie mit Megarabatten, trotz miesen Produkt und wesentlich besseren Konkurrenzprodukten die Konkurrenz niedergerungen und kleingehalten.
Die Geschichte wiederholt sich und Intel ist zum Schluss schuld


----------



## Perry (17. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch vor etwas über 10 Jahren Leute gehabt die mir Schauermärchen von früheren schlechten Erfahrungen mit AMD Prozessoren erzählt haben, das da vieles nicht funktionierte die Chipsätze unbrauchbar und anfällig waren u.s.w., während Intel unkaputtbar sei und wesentlich zuverlässiger, auch machen Intel CPU's keine Rechenfehler wegen Design Mängel.

Deshalb haben dann viele Behörden und Firmen und auch private nur Intel gekauft, auch wenn AMD diese Probleme hinter sich gelassen hatte, genauso zuverlässig war Intel und mehr fürs Geld bot.

Der Name Intel hatte vor 20 Jahren mehr Zugkraft und hat immer noch mehr Zugkraft. Einer der besten Märkte für AMD überhaupt ist übrigens seid vielen Jahren der Deutsche, wohl eine Art Lokalpatriotismus wegen Dresden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel durch EU-Gericht bestätigt*



Perry schrieb:


> Ich habe noch vor etwas über 10 Jahren Leute gehabt die mir Schauermärchen von früheren schlechten Erfahrungen mit AMD Prozessoren erzählt haben, das da vieles nicht funktionierte die Chipsätze unbrauchbar und anfällig waren u.s.w., während Intel unkaputtbar sei und wesentlich zuverlässiger, auch machen Intel CPU's keine Rechenfehler wegen Design Mängel.



Das mit den CPUs war zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar überholt, aber Leute ohne Ahnung sind nicht nur bereits bei recht kleinen Problemen aufgeschmissen, sie wissen auch nicht, wie schnell die Entwicklung im PC-Bereich läuft - ganz abgesehen davon, dass man ohne Kenntniss der Problemursache ("AMD-PC") auch nicht weiß, wann ein neures Bauteil sie behoben haben könnte => die instabilen K6-II&-III dürften anno 2004 noch in vielen Köpfen rumgespukt haben.

Und in Bezug auf die Chipsätze waren die Befürchtungen schlichtweg berechtigt. Erst gegen Ende der Sockel A Zeit kamen auch unproblematische Chipsätze auf den Markt, aber im Billigsegment (und genau da kaufen viele Privatnutzer ohne Ahnung und Behörden sowieso) gab es bis in die So939-Zeit klare Unterschiede. Die Fehler von KT133&Co haben AMD vor 10 Jahren garantiert noch sehr stark das OEM-Geschäft verhagelt und selbst vor 5 Jahren dürfte es da noch letzte Nachwehen gegeben haben. (hey: Selbst mich hat das Ding derart angekotzt, dass ich nach meinem 1000er Athlon lieber auf So478 gewechselt bin. Und ja: Der i875 lief einfach  )


----------

